# Probleme mit Analog-Modem und Telefonanschluss



## Chris-KT (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leuz,
wollte gestern den Laptop (Betriebssystem: Win2K) meiner Freundin mittels externem ELSA-USB-Modem ins Netz bringen; hat erst leider nicht funktioniert ("keine Verbindung"), bis ich auf die Idee kam, doch mal den Stecker vom TELEFON aus der 3er Telekom-Dose zu ziehen (kein ISDN), und siehe da - ich konnte mich einwählen 
Wenn ich allerdings das Telefon wieder in die (mittlere) Buchse reinstecke, werde ich wieder aus dem Netz geworfen 
Weiß evtl. jemand ne Lösung? Hab ehrlichgesagt keine große Lust, jedesmal wenn ich online gehen will, das Regal beiseitezuschieben und umzustecken - bringt evtl. 1 Adapter (3er Stecker) etwas, der eigentlich eine 1fach-Telefon-Dose in eine 3er Dose für Fax- und Modem-Anschluß ummodelt?
Vielen Dank!

PS: Die Telekom konnte uns leider nicht weiterhelfen, wollen nur ISDN oder DSL verkaufen, mit jahrelangen Vertragslaufzeiten, lohnt sich aber echt nicht!


----------



## Hrgic (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

da liegst du schon richtig, ein Adapter muss her, da die Telekom nicht alle Platze in einer Dose belegt, damit man ja nur ein Telefon benutzt 

Hier ein Link von google für die Dosen die ich meine:

http://www.google.de/products?q=telefon+dose+adapter&hl=de&um=1&sa=X&oi=froogle&ct=title

Ich musste die früher auch nutzen, hat aber immer Prima geklappt!!

mfg
hrgic


----------

